# .45 ACP reloading



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im planning on loading my .45 acp with 185 gr. hornady XTP's. Does anyone have a good recipe for powder or c.o.l. length for the combination? Thanks much


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A standard COL is 1.230".
The Hornady Manual will have all that info. 
I'm reluctant to post charge weights. Use a manual for that. 
Any load manual will give you data for that bullet weight as well as provide the COL.
As to what works well, that depends a lot on your gun.
Pete


----------

